# Verzauberkunst verlernen oder behalten Oo`?



## Hellreaper (9. Juli 2008)

sers leute, ich bin am überlegen vz zu verlernen wils mir eig gar nix bringt... nur verluste ^^

ich bin da im skill 290 (feurige und eisige schon gelernt), hab aber auf der bank formeln wie crusader oder unholy...

ich bin priester und hab als 1st beruf schneider,aufgrund des shadow sets...

was würdet ihr mir vorschlagen was ich machen solte???


----------



## Lootelf (9. Juli 2008)

Hellreaper schrieb:


> sers leute, ich bin am überlegen vz zu verlernen wils mir eig gar nix bringt...


Ehrliche Antwort?

Wenn du Verzauberungskunst nicht zu schätzen weist und deine Berufswahl vom möglichen finanziellen Gewinn abhängig machst, dann kann ich dir nur einen Tip geben:

Reroll auf Jäger und nimm zwei Sammelberufe.



Wow. Du hast Verzauberungskunst auf 290.
Wer, glaubst du, will solche Low-Level-Verzauberungen noch haben?
Skill auf 375, lerne ein paar ordentliche Enchants, mach das Beste aus deinem Charakter und erwarte nicht, mit deinem Beruf der reichste Spieler deines Realmpools zu werden.

Mit Schneiderei hast du eine gute Basis um sehr günstig an deine Verzauberungsmaterialien zu kommen.


----------



## Hellreaper (11. Juli 2008)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Ehrliche Antwort?
> 
> Wenn du Verzauberungskunst nicht zu schätzen weist und deine Berufswahl vom möglichen finanziellen Gewinn abhängig machst, dann kann ich dir nur einen Tip geben:
> 
> ...



dumm? 
ich stell ne frage und dann sowas

ps reroll du auf STFU und lerne zu lesen


Zum Thread:

ich bin am überlegen kürchner oder herbs statt vz zu machen, welcher der beiden berufe is profitabler???


----------



## Albra (11. Juli 2008)

er hat aber recht und da brauchste nicht zu jammern 
außer gildenoder pvptwinks vielleicht freut sich niemand auf solche lowlevelverzauberungen

die prebcverzauberungen sind nun leider nur noch zum skillen zu gebrauchen und da du schon 290 hast würd ich sagen backen zusammenkneifen und bis 375 weitermachen
primär die quests raussuchen wo du grüne und bessere belohnungen zum entzaubern bekommst oder halt stoffkrams herstellen/im ah billig kaufen und entzaubern
vor 360 ist verzaubernug ein ziemlich verlustreiches geschäft wenn du die mats nicht selbst vertickst an leute die zu faul sind und sich mats im ah suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grünhaupt (11. Juli 2008)

hi,

bin fast gleicher Meinung, wie beide Vorredner.

Mit Schneiderei hast schon mal einen guten Beruf für Priester. Lerne die Verzauberungskunst schätzen, was besseres kannst du nicht mehr machen.

Du kannst höchstens Blümchenpflücker, Kürschner oder Bergbau machen. Für alle anderen Berufe musst du die Mats. teuer einkaufen. Ich weiss auch nicht, ob du gerne den ganzen Tag farmst.

Beiss auf die Zähne und skill die Berufe aus. Mein Rat.

Grüni.


----------



## Morrtis (11. Juli 2008)

290-300 ist zwar etwas bescheiden zuskillen aber .. skill weiter ! alleine die ring verzauberungen sind es wert + das du dir deine items schlicht und ergreifend alle selber verzaubern kannst


----------



## Hellreaper (11. Juli 2008)

yo ich stimme euch zu, wär auch ein großer fehler gewesen zu verlernen..

aber ich hab folgendes problem ^^ ich kiregt atm nur items wie planaressenzen oder arkan staub xD (lvl67)

aber ich brauche sachen wie ewige essenzen und illu stab, wie und wo kann ich die items am besten farmen??


----------



## iomega1 (11. Juli 2008)

Hellreaper schrieb:


> yo ich stimme euch zu, wär auch ein großer fehler gewesen zu verlernen..
> 
> aber ich hab folgendes problem ^^ ich kiregt atm nur items wie planaressenzen oder arkan staub xD (lvl67)
> 
> aber ich brauche sachen wie ewige essenzen und illu stab, wie und wo kann ich die items am besten farmen??



Am besten Scholomance oder Stratholme.
Geht mit nem 70er größtenteils solo ansonsten noch nen freund mitnehmen.


----------



## Albra (12. Juli 2008)

aach papperlapapp 
mach quests in der alten welt in 50-59ergebieten oder kauf die entsprechenden items im ah 
in dem level durch ungoro pestländer (verwüstete lande?) und silithus zu rennen is sehr entspannt da die mobs schon umfallen wenn du sie böse anschaust 
such dir auf buffed die quests raus wo es grüne und bessere gegenstände als q-belohnung gibt

und hände weg von scherbenweltitems da diese IMMER arkanen staub oder planaressenzen geben!

scholo und strath sind in erster linie gut wenn du splitter farmen willst was du aber nicht wirklich brauchst
such in der liste mal billig herzustellende verzauberungen und besorg dir die rezepte


----------



## sarika (12. Juli 2008)

in winterquell, ewige warte gibt es ein rezept zu kaufen, wo man nur etwas staub braucht (glaub visionenstaub). dieses gebiet eignet sich auch hervorragend zum questen und farmen, die ganzen winterfelle in dem lager nahe der ewigen warte droppen recht gerne grüne items. zudem stehen dort an vier verschiedenen stellen immer wieder kisten, wo ich sehr viele tolle sachen schon rausgezogen hab. die grünen items die du dort findest  geben zu 20% große ewige essenzen. oder schauen das du gruppen für düsterbruch, scholo, strat und ubrs bekommst. vorher abkären ob du die ganzen grünen sachen haben kannst zum entzaubern, und schon ist deine taschen zum platzen mit ewigen essenzen gefüllt. am besten such dir dafür ne gildengruppe, die machen sowas eher mit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich verstehe dich vollkommen, von 280 bis ca 350 giengs bei mir auch ziehmlich zäh vorran. aber ich bin froh das ich es auf max gebracht hab, jetzt müssen nur noch die entsprechenden rezepte in kara und za fallen und ich kann ein wenig von dem geld was ich reingesteckt habe, wieder reinhohlen ^^


----------



## MihAmb (16. Juli 2008)

*hust* als shadow (wenn ichs jetz richtig gelesen hab) traust du dich überhaupt zu fragen, ob du den beruf behalten sollst? 

*schlag-auf-den-hinterkopf*

klare antwort: JA - schon allein die 12 spell pro ring machen es für shadow zum topberuf, da du da echt jeden punkt spelldmg mitnimmst, den du nur kriegen kannst!


----------



## Spichty (20. Juli 2008)

Also stimmt schon das du am Anfang viel ausgeben musst, aber wenn du dich nacher geschickt anstellst bekommst ohne viel zu tun immer wieder Gold rein, mit dissen und anbieten von Enchants, mit der Zeit bekommst du auch Rezepte. Auch selbst wenn du das investierte Gold nicht mehr zurück bekommen solltest, also ganz, macht das auch nicht wirklich viel da du dafür immer ne sicher Goldquelle hast falls du kein Bock auf farmen hast ne Woche oder so.


----------



## Hellreaper (22. Juli 2008)

habs jetzt auf 360 und ich danke euch, das ihr mich davon abgehalten habbt es zu verlernen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

